# Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen), Fernanda Brandao und die Hot Banditos in Hamburg auf der Internorga 2005 x 10



## DER SCHWERE (10 Aug. 2010)

Manch einer war echt voll doch die Celebs waren immer nett



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Hoffentlich sind die Bilder Hier richtig Gepostet


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen) und die Hot Banditos in Hamburg auf der Internorga 2005*

@DER SCHWERE: Du bist der auf dem letzten Foto?


----------



## Q (10 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen) und die Hot Banditos in Hamburg auf der Internorga 2005*

habs mal verschoben  Danke Dir fürs Teilen Deiner Bilder!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen) und die Hot Banditos in Hamburg auf der Internorga 2005 x 10*

Ja ich vor 5 jahren und etwa 40 frische Veltins


----------



## karl vetter (10 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen) und die Hot Banditos in Hamburg auf der Internorga 2005 x 10*

Danke für die schöne Jasmin




Gruß, Karl


----------



## Mike150486 (10 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen) und die Hot Banditos in Hamburg auf der Internorga 2005 x 10*

Ebenfalls Danke


----------



## Katzun (10 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen) und die Hot Banditos in Hamburg auf der Internorga 2005 x 10*

sie hätte ich auch gern mal live gesehen, nur der typ nervt gewaltig, ich kann den nicht schnacken hören...


----------



## Crash (10 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen) und die Hot Banditos in Hamburg auf der Internorga 2005 x 10*

Besten Dank :thumbup:


----------



## General (10 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen) und die Hot Banditos in Hamburg auf der Internorga 2005 x 10*

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## Meistersinger (10 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen) und die Hot Banditos in Hamburg auf der Internorga 2005 x 10*

Thanks


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Apr. 2011)

*tolle Bilder  :thx: Dir:thumbup:*


----------

